

Social bookmarking sites you probably haven't seen - rawseo
http://www.rawseo.com/news/2009/03/03/16-social-bookmarking-sites-you-probably-havent-seen/

======
swombat
So, why haven't we seen them? Is it, perhaps, because they are simply not
popular at all? Or are they popular but unknown to us?

This list by itself, with no analysis, is a bit bare.

~~~
gamache
Further, it's unclear to me why I should care.

